# [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung



## xTc (14. Mai 2009)

*[Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

*Nach der Sentry 1 stellt NZXT nun eine weitere Lüftersteuerung vor. Dabei handelt es sich um die Sentry LX. Die Sentry LX soll neue Maßstäbe in Sachen „Design“ und „Funktionalität“ setzten. Kernmerkmale der Sentry LX sind dabei das große Display und die makellose Verarbeitung. Ob die Sentry LX allerdings das hält, was sie verspricht und ob sie das Zeug zum Klassenprimus hat, zeigt dieser Test.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lieferumfang / Verpackung:*

Die Sentry LX wird ein einer kleinen und äußerst schlichten Verpackung geliefert. Farblich wirkt die Verpackung recht dezent und versprüht einen Hauch von Exklusivität. Auf der Vorderseite ist die Steuerung mit aktivierter Beleuchtung abgedruckt. Zusätzlich findet der Käufer einige Hinweise auf die Features. So ist auf der Vorderseite abgedruckt, das die Steuerung z.B. 5 Lüfter steuern kann. 
Auf der Rückseite druckt NZXT Merkmale der Sentry LX ab.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lieferumfang der Sentry LX lässt dabei auch keine Wünsche offen. Alle benötigen Kabel liegen dem Lieferumfang bei. Weiterhin packt NZXT noch zusätzlich zwei Ersatz-Temperaturfühler bei. Weiterer Inhalt des Lieferumfangs: 4 Befestigungs-Schrauben, eine Batterie für die Sentry LX, kleine Sticker um die Temperaturfühler zu befestigen, fünf Lüfterkabel und Temperaturfühler. Damit die Steuerung mit Strom versorgt werden kann, liegt auch ein entsprechendes Anschlusskabel bei.
Ein Benutzerhandbuch liegt natürlich auch bei. Dieses enthält eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, wie man die Sentry LX einstellt. Abgedruckt ist die Anleitung 4 Sprachen, darunter auch Deutsch.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle entsprechenden Kabel sind an die Steuerung bereits angeschlossen. Die Enden der Kabel sind mit einem kleinen Sticker versehen, damit man erkennt, welches Kabel für welchen Kanal ist. Leider ist es nur möglich, Lüfter mit einem 3-Pin-Anschluss zu steuern. Lüfter die über einen PWM-Anschluss verfügen, lassen sich nicht anschließen. Strom bekommt die Steuerung über einen normalen Strom-Anschluss vom Netzteil.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NZXT hat die Kabel ab Werk schon montiert. Damit die Kabel besser halten, wurden diese mit etwas Heißkleber festgeklebt. Um überflüssige Kabel zu entfernen, müsst Ihr die Klebereste erst entfernen. An sich ist die Idee mit der Fixierung nicht schlecht, sollte wenn aber schon richtig gemacht werden. Bei meiner Steuerung waren zwei Kabel der Temperaturfühler vertauscht. So steckte Kabel 1 am Anschluss 2 und umgekehrt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Spezifikationen und Produktbeschreibung:*



> Der Hersteller NZXT ist nicht nur für seine außergewöhnlich guten und meist individuell gestalteten Gehäuse bekannt, auch in puncto Kühlung besitzt der Hersteller so einiges an Know-how. Die hohe Qualität und die zweifelsfrei genialen Features zeichnen die NZXT Produkte ein fürs andere mal aus.
> 
> Mit dem Sentry LX stellt der Hersteller nun den Nachfolger für die bereits seit Jahren bekannte und bewährten Sentry 1 Steuerung vor. Die Wünsche und Kritiken der User wurden bei der Entwicklung der neuen Lüftersteuerung berücksichtigt und das Resultat überzeugt auf ganzer Linie!
> 
> ...



*Technische Daten: *
Maße: 147 x 85 x 140 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Aluminium
Formfaktor: 2x 5,25 Zoll
Temperatursensoren: 5
Lüfteranschlüsse: 5
Anschluss: 4-Pin
maximal 4W pro Kanal


*Links:*



> NZXT Sentry LX Produktseite
> 
> NZXT Sentry LX bei Caseking




*Emotionen:*

Optisch ist die Sentry LX ein echter Leckerbissen. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich äußerst hochwertig und lässt keine Zweifel für Kritik. Der silberne Rand um das Display wirkt zudem sehr schick und passt perfekt zum schwarz gebürsteten Aluminium.
Auch bei den Knöpfen hat NZXT sich große Mühe gegeben. Die Knöpfe sitzen äußerst fest und wackeln nicht herum. Weiterhin lassen sie sich angenehm drücken und weisen einen kleinen aber spürbaren Wiederstand auf. Bei erfolgreichem drücken erklingt ein leichter Knack-Ton. Des Weiteren sind die Knöpfe gut beschriftet.

Das große Display wirkt sehr pompös gegenüber anderen Lüftersteuerungen, lässt aber darauf schließen, das NZXT sich wirklich viel vorgenommen hat.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Montage:*

Zuerst gilt es, die kleine Batterie hinten in die Steuerung zu stecken, damit die Sentry LX die Einstellungen auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC behält. Danach müsst Ihr euer Gehäuse soweit vorbereiteten, dass Ihr von beiden Seiten an die Verschraubung der 5,25“-Schächte kommt. Weiterhin braucht Ihr zwei freie 5,25“ Slots.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach könnt Ihr die die Kabel der Sentry von Vorne durch die Schächte schieben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Ihr die Kabel ins Gehäuseinnere gezogen habt, könnt Ihr die Lüftersteuerung in die entsprechenden Schächte schieben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit die Steuerung sich perfekt in die Front einfügt müsst Ihr diese erst justierten. Nach dem justieren…

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

…könnt Ihr die Steuerung verschrauben. Dazu benötigt Ihr die vier kleinen Schrauben aus dem Lieferumfang. Passt auf, das Euch die Steuerung beim festziehen der Schrauben nicht noch verrutscht.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Ihr alle vier Schrauben montiert habt, könnt Ihr eure Gehäuselüfter anschließen. Weiterhin könnt Ihr die Temperaturfühler verbauen. Geeignete Stellen für einen Temperaturfühler wären z.B. an der Festplatte, am Northbridge-Kühler, an der Grafikkarte oder auch am CPU-Kühler. Quasi überall da, wo Ihr den Fühler festmachen könnt.
Vergesst zum Schluss nicht, die Steuerung an euer Netzteil anzuschließen.


*Sentry LX in der Praxis:*

Auch in der Praxis leistet die Sentry LX wunderbar Ihre Arbeit. Dabei hat man die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter im automatischen oder manuellen Modus zu betreiben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel besser verrichtet die Steuerung ihre Arbeit aber im manuellen Modus. So lassen sich Lüfter in 100rpm-Schritten regeln. Wie weit runter sich ein Lüfter steuern lässt, hängt von dessen eigentlicher Drehzahl ab. Ein Scythe S-Flex 1200 ließ sich so mit minimal 500rpm betreiben. Dabei lag eine Spannung von  5,0V an. Ein  Xigmatek XLF-F8253 ließ sich von 2.200rpm auf 600rpm runter steuern und lief mit einer Spannung von nur 3,35V.
Standardmäßig ertönt ein Warnsignal bei einer gemessenen Temperatur von 70,0°. Dieser Wert lässt sich allerdings verändern, das die Sentry LX von 30,0° bis 90,0° Alarm schlägt. 
Ein weiteres Gadget ist Datums- / Zeit-Anzeige. Diese trägt zwar nicht sonderlich zur Steuerung bei, ist aber ein netter Nebeneffekt. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein weiter Punkt, mit dem NZXT in der Praxis Pluspunkte sammelt, ist das Display. Die Farben sind klar zu erkennen und harmonieren sehr gut mit einander. Die Abbildung des Ventilators dreht sich abhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl mal schneller oder langsamer. Auch lässt sich die Schrift im Display noch auch steileren Winkeln ohne Probleme betrachten. Gerade der Blickwinkel von oben ist besonders groß. So sind alle Schriften noch ohne Probleme zu erkennen, auch wenn der PC unter dem Schreibtisch steht. Einziges Manko ist, dass das Display etwas tief eingesetzt ist.


*Fazit:*

Obwohl ich eher der Freund von stufenlosen Lüftersteuerungen mit Drehreglern bin, muss ich zugeben, dass die NZXT Sentry LX wirklich ein erstklassiges Produkt ist. NZXT wird seinen Qualitätsansprüchen gerecht und liefert eine erstklassige Lüftersteuerung ab.
Das Design und die Funktionen sprechen eindeutig für die Sentry LX. Gerade das große Display ist ein Hingucker. Einziger Dorn im Auge ist vielleicht der Preis – für knappe 60,00 Euro könnt Ihr die NZXT Sentry LX bei Caseking erwerben.​
Ein großes _Dankeschön_ geht an Caseking, die mir die Sentry LX für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben. 

Kritik, Fragen etc. sind natürlich gern gesehen.


----------



## xTc (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## Raeven (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Bin mir sicher "die" Lüftersteuerung gefunden zu haben. Habe einen Thermaltake Soprano Tower mit Fronttür. Wo hast du die Temp. Fühler an die CPU angebaut und befestigt? Machst du noch einen Langzeittest mit der Steuerung? Verschiedene Beastungstest z.B. . Mich interessiert vor allem  die Temp. und ob die Lüfter (Drehzahl/Geräusche) bei längerer Belastung zuverlässig geregelt werden .


----------



## xTc (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



Raeven schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Temp. Fühler an die CPU angebaut und befestigt?



Für den Test hab ich einen Sensor an der Festplatte und einen an der Northbridge gehabt. Allerdings kannst du die Werte nicht mit denen vom z.B. Bios vergleichen.




Raeven schrieb:


> Machst du noch einen Langzeittest mit der Steuerung?



Ich hab die Steuerung die ganze Zeit im Einsatz. 




Raeven schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem  die Temp. und ob die Lüfter (Drehzahl/Geräusche) bei längerer Belastung zuverlässig geregelt werden .



Die Steuerung regelt die Lüfter, allerdings werden die so fein geregelt, das mann es kaum wahr nimmt. 
Ich nutze größtenteils den manuellen Modus, sprich die Lüfter laufen mit einer voreingestellen Geschwindingkeit.

Die Steuerung meint, die Lüfter mit einer Geschwindigkeit zu betreiben, die ich als noch zu hoch empfinde. 


Gruß


----------



## n0stradamus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hi,
habe auch einmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir diese Lüftersteuerung zu kaufen,
aber offenbar kann man damit keine 230mm Lüfter ansteuern, zumindest die des HAF nicht.
Nur mal so als Randbemerkung, falls jemand das HAF besitzt und sich das Gerät hier zulegen möchte.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob dem *wirklich* so ist.

MfG


----------



## Raeven (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Habe 2x  120mm Gehäuselüfter von Alpenföhn mit 4 pin Anschluss und außerdem den Groß Clockner Blue Edition als CPU Kühler ebenfalls mit 4 pin Anschluss. Diese möchte ich auf ein niedrigeres Geräuschniveau drosseln. Das Mainboard steuert nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit            ( Asus P5N- EM) . Will dieses bei Gelegenheit( mehr Kohle in der Kasse ) gegen das P5Q Pro oder    P5Q Pro Turbo tauschen.
Werde den Beitrag auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht ergiebt sich ja noch was neues. 
Danke bis dann.


----------



## Hcg (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hi Leute
kann mir von euch einer sagen ob diese Lüftersteuerung über die Möglichkeit verfügt eine Zieltemperatur einzustellen?
Und hat sie eine Stillstandserkennnung?
Wäre echt wichtig für mich. Da ich sie nicht wie üblich für den PC einsetzen möchte, sondern als Aquariumkühlung.
Vielen Dank.
Grüße Andi


----------



## xTc (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Du kannst eine Temperatur einstellen, bei welcher die Steuerung einen Alarm auslöst. Unter dieser Temperatur steuert die Steuerung den Lüfter. Dies klappt mal gut, oder auch mal weniger gut, da es vom verwenderen Lüfter abhängt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, ist die Steuerung für deinen Einsatzzweck eher ungeeignet, da du eine minimale Temperatur von 30,0° Grad angeben kannst.

Gruß


----------



## Hcg (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hi 

Danke für die antwort.

Und ja leider ist sie für meine zwecke ungeeignet müsste minimal 25 Grad einstellen können.


----------



## mr_sleeve (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

auchhabenwill....

aber da ich  mir bald ein Lian Li mit 2 Laufwerkschächten kauf und kB auf externes Laufwerk hab bleibts wohl dabei das ich es haben will...

toller review


----------



## coati (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Tolles Review.

Die Lüftersteuerung werde ich mir vermutlich auch zulegen.
Ich brauch nämlich ein flaches, da Steuerungen mit Drehpotis nicht in mein PC-P60 passen (Fronttür sei Dank )


----------



## debis (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Seit ein paar Tagen darf ich diese Steuerung mein ,,eigen" nennen ^^
habe ein cosmos 1000 und da passen drehknopfe unsw bekanntlich nicht 
bin hin und weg sieht sehr nice aus


----------



## Booster2000 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Man kannst  aber nicht mit 4 Pins betreiben  hab das spiel durch mit 1er serie und adapter brauchte auch nix  für alte bords geht das  also 3Pins  aber 4  leider nogo ,!!


----------



## thomania (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo,

ich habe seit Ende 2008 die NZXT Sentry LX im Einsatz. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich sehr zufriesden, nur seit einer Weile werden bei jedem Start die eingestellten Werte auf die Standartwerte zurückgesetzt. Das deutet auf eine leere Batterie hin. 
Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Hält die Batterie bei euch auch nur 3-4 Monate?

Weiß jemand von Euch, welche Batterie verwendet wird, ohne dass ich nachsehen muss, bevor ich Ersatz kaufe? Ist es eine LR2032?

thomania


----------



## xTc (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

In meiner Sentry LX ist eine CR2032.


Gruß


----------



## Schachi (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Würde die steuerung gerne auserhalb des pc´s verwenden, ist es möglich die kabel erheblich zu verlängern ?


----------



## xTc (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



Schachi schrieb:


> Würde die steuerung gerne auserhalb des pc´s verwenden, ist es möglich die kabel erheblich zu verlängern ?



Willkommen im Forum. 

Zu deiner Frage, ja es ist möglich die Kabel zu verlängern. Einfach eine Verlängerung wie diese kaufen und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.


Gruß


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Habe auch 2 von denen und bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Trotzdem gibt es 2 kritikpunkte.

- Temperatursensoren habe unterschiedliche Werte. Sprich an einem Punkt können unterschiede von bis zu 1nem grad sein

- Bei beiden Steuerungen gibt es nach nichtbetätigen der Tasten manchmal Displayfehler, sprich teile der Zahlen (Uhrzeit, Datum) oder auch der beleuchtete Ring leuchten nicht mehr, was man mit einem druck auf MODE beheben kann.


----------



## Schachi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Danke xTc für die Hilfe


----------



## xTc (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> - Bei beiden Steuerungen gibt es nach nichtbetätigen der Tasten manchmal Displayfehler, sprich teile der Zahlen (Uhrzeit, Datum) oder auch der beleuchtete Ring leuchten nicht mehr, was man mit einem druck auf MODE beheben kann.



Interessantes Problem, konnte ich bei meinem Exemplar nicht feststellen. Hab es extra nochmal getestet.




Schachi schrieb:


> Danke xTc für die Hilfe



Kein Thema, bei weiteren Fragen einfach hier posten. 


Gruß


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Also ist bei mir auch bei beiden so. Ist nichts Weltbewegendes. Aber bei mir funktioniert ja sogut wie alles nicht 100%. Das glaube ich mitleerweile. ^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hier mal ein Beispielbild. Das ist noch harmlos


----------



## Der Maniac (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Wieso zur Hölle hast du 2 von den Dingern?  Und die Schriftfehler, wenn man weiss wie man die wegbekommt, isses ja auch kein Problem^^


----------



## oxoViperoxo (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Naja weil ich im moment 9 x 120mm Lüfter drin habe und die damit Steuere ^^

Jo und die Schriftfehler sind mir eigentlich egal, nur es sind halt Fehler ^^ deswegen mal nen Bild.


----------



## Xylezz (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Und wieso nimmst du keine Y-Kabel und verbindest jeweils 2?

Nur so als Anmerkung ^^

MfG Xy


----------



## Faststar (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Man kann ja die Temperaturen des Temperaturalrams einstellen, kann man irgenwie so in der art auch die Temperaturen für den Automodus benutzen?
Wenn bei mir der Aotomodus leuft laufen die Lüfter mit 100% und das bei unter 35°c, das hätte ich gerne geregelt.

Dann nochwas, bei mir hat sich jetzt schon das zweite mal die Cmos der Sentry lx verabschiedet, bei mir war eine cr2032 verbaut, da diese eine Batterie ist und ich im Betrieb des Rechners eine Spannungvon 4,7 V (Ohne Battery) messe, kann es da sein das da eigentlich eine LIR2032 (Akku) reinmuß?


----------



## Einstein (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo,

ich benutze auch das Lx und wollte dazu noch keinen kleinen Tipp am rande geben:

Das Ding funktioniert nicht mit langsamen /großen lüftern!!!!

Hab mir letztens ein silverstone FT01 gegönnt und die zwei 180mm lüfter lassen sich nicht manuell regeln! hab dazu auch eine kundenrezession gelesen: 


> Hat Probleme mit großen bzw. langsam anlaufenden Lüftern!  Grund: Nach PowerOn läuft im Sentry LX für ca. 4s ein Zeitfenster, worin  auf angeschlossene Lüfter getestet wird. Lüfter, die dabei nach ca. 4s  noch nicht über 1000 RPM erreicht haben, lässt die Steuerung dann weder  manuell noch automatisch steuern, obwohl diese dann dennoch am Display  als "aktiv" dargestellt werden ...



wobei bei mir die automatische steuerung klappt, nur die manuelle nicht!

grüße einstein


----------



## christian150488 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

hey ho

also ich hab auch die snetry aber nen problem damit...

was kann das sein wenn der aklarm ab und zu einfach geht so ca. im stunden rytmus?mal alle 3 std mal öfters....die temp. fühler sind nicht angeschloßen


----------



## xTc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Tritt das auch bei unterschiedlichen Lüftern auf oder nur bei einem Typ?

Ich hatte es schonmal, das manche Lüfter mit der Sentry Probleme hatten. Die Sentry kommte den Lüfter nicht genau ansteuern und die Drehzahl sprang auf und ab. Teils waren es so große Sprünge mit der Spannung, das der nicht genug Saft hatte.


MFG


----------



## christian150488 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

ich habe derzeit nur einen Typ drinn...
ja das mit der Drehzahl kann ich bestätigen, aber nur wenn es auf manuel steht, der geht dann teilweise komplet aus und dann wieder an dann mal auf 500 etc...ich seh das immer wiel ich leds in den Lüftern habe...

Und die Daten gehen auch immer weg wie Uhrzeit etc.
wollte die Tage mal ne neue Baterie rein machen...aber daran liegt das doch bestimmt nicht oder?


----------



## xTc (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Mh, Datum und Uhrzeit gehen auch immer weg? Könnte doch die Batterie sein. Weil sonst gehen die Einstellungen nicht verloren.


MFG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Sieht scharf aus das Teil.

Ich überlegs mir zu zulegen, wollte aber nochmal fragen ob jemand damit Noctua Lüfter steuert? Hab davon gelesen das einige Lüfter Probleme machen, sollten meine davon auch betroffen sein?

(NF-P14FLX; NF-P12; NF-S12FLX)


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Das kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten, indem du es testest.


----------



## xTc (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir nur selbst beantworten, indem du es testest.



Falsch, er wartet etwas, bis ich es nachher teste. Habe die Steuerung und Noctua-Lüfter da. 


MFG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Optimal, bin gespannt.


----------



## xTc (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Habe es kurz mit einem Noctua NF-P12 und einem NF-P14 FLX getestet und hatte keine Probleme. 


MFG


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Vielen dank, dann steht dem nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## gored88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

wie lange hält den die Batterie bei euch
(wurde schon gefragt aber leider nicht beantwortet )


----------



## xTc (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Der Test ist aus dem Mai 2009 und ich habe noch die erste Batterie drinne. 

MFG


----------



## gored88 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Danke!

hab da jetzt schon sehr unterschiedliche aussagen gelesen.
Ich denk ich kauf sie mir und finds dann selber raus


----------



## JamaikJay (14. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Bonjour!

Habe jetzt auch die Sentry LX und auch die Probleme .
Folgendes: Habe 2x 140mm Led Lian Li Lüfter, wenn ich starte erscheint kurz die Geschwindigkeitsleiste und dann ist sie auch schon weg. Anschließend laufen die beiden Lian Li`s mit max. Drehzahl (1000rpm) und ich kann sie nicht regeln .
Mit dem Trick neuzustarten, kurz nach PC-Start PC neustarten oder das Sentry zu reseten, helfen aber sind irgendwie auch keine endgültige Lösung.
Daher wollte ich fragen, ob User-Erfahrungen mit der Sentry LX und dem blauen Xigmatek (Xigmatek Crystal blau, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 102.17m³/h, 16dB(A) (CLF-F1451) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) gibt? Hab keine Lust 20€ in den Sand zu setzen .

Mfg
Jam


----------



## JamaikJay (15. September 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

...oder anders gefragt:
Hat jmd. eine Empfehlung für einen günstigen und leisen 140mm blaue LED Lüfter, der kompatibel mit dem Sentry LX ist?

MfG
Jam


----------



## Farbfieber (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

also das mit den Lüftern hab ich jetzt auch mal getestet, hatte 2 x 140mm aerocool lüfter der shark reihe verbaut, und diese lüfter haben bei der steuerung nur probleme gemacht egal ob auf manuel oder auto


dazu kommt noch das die standart 120 mm lüfter von coolermaster nur mit 500 rpm angesteuert werden, desweiteren hab ich nen 3000rpm lüfter von scythe angeschlossen (120mm) genau das selbe, der lüfter lief auch nur 1000rpm.

der einzige lüfter der bis jetzt zu 100% mit der steuerung ohne probleme lief war von aerocool, baureihe streamliner.

Hatte auch schon einen von Silenx getestet, PCGH hatte mal einen Lüfter von Silenx im test mit 38mm dicke, dieser lüfter wird auch sehr gut angeteuert, zwar nur mit maximal 1600 rpm (120mm) aber er wird dafür hoch und runtergesteuert ohne aussetzer, das selbe gilt wie gesagt auch für den aerocool streamliner black. alle anderen lüfter hatten immer die steuerung zum piepen gebracht -.-*.

die aerocool streamliner 120mm funzen auch net nur die 140mm


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Also meine SilenX Xtrema liefen einwandfrei. Auch meine Enermax Cluster.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

4W pro kanal sind nicht gerade üppig, vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## InRainbows (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Ich würde mir auch gern diese Lüftersteuerung zulegen. Mich würde interessieren, ob man die Steuerung irgendwie programmieren kann, sodass sie die Lüfter automatisch runter regelt, wenn der PC im idle arbeitet? Oder geht es nur, wenn man diese Sensoren einbaut?


----------



## JamaikJay (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



Br3u3r schrieb:


> also das mit den Lüftern hab ich jetzt auch mal getestet, hatte 2 x 140mm aerocool lüfter der shark reihe verbaut, und diese lüfter haben bei der steuerung nur probleme gemacht egal ob auf manuel oder auto
> 
> 
> dazu kommt noch das die standart 120 mm lüfter von coolermaster nur mit 500 rpm angesteuert werden, desweiteren hab ich nen 3000rpm lüfter von scythe angeschlossen (120mm) genau das selbe, der lüfter lief auch nur 1000rpm.
> ...



Hab mir die blauen Aerocool Sharks 140mm gekauft und die machen keine Probleme (laufen auch auf höchster Geschwindigkeit).
Insgesamt ist die Lüftersteuerung eine Diva , da sie recht viele Macken hat. Hab häufiger das Problem, dass das Datum nicht mehr richtig angezeigt wird oder alle Lüfter plötzlich auf 100% gehen, aber dann wieder runterregeln.
Behalte sie aber, da mich die Macken nicht so sehr stören und es ein vergleichbares Produkt mit solch einem großen Display+schwarzem Alu-Rahmen zu dem Preis schlichtweg nicht gibt.

@InRainbows
Man kann nur zwischen Automatisch und Manuell wechseln. Mehr Einstellungen habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## InRainbows (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Könnte mir jemand noch einen Tipp geben, wo ich die Sensoren am besten befestige? Bei der Graka (oder Grakas, wenn ich meine zweite 580er habe) weiß ich es bereits, da lege ich den Sensor auf die Rückseite neben GPU. Wo würdet ihr die restlichen Sensoren unterbringen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

Nettes review, auserdem sieht die lüftersteuerung echt lecker aus.


----------



## Woiferl94 (21. April 2011)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Super Review , hab mir das Ding auch gekauft. Gefällt mir


----------



## T1mae (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

gibts das thema hier noch offen?? 

wenn nich kram ich das mal aus der versenkung da ich auch das Problem bei meiner Sentrx LX hab das mir andauernd die datumsanzeige flöten geht...

is nervig wenn man die bei jedem einschalten neu programmieren muss ^^
Batterie ist drinne die die dabei war und die ist jetzt keinen monat alt die steuerung...

kann ja also nich leer sein...


Achja meine Enermax Cluster laufen wie ne 1 und auch nen 230er BitFenix Spectre sowie 120er BeQuiet Silentwings kriegt die ohne murren befeuert...
manchmal braucht der Spectre nur nen bissln bis der auf Drehzahl ist aber danach gibts fast garkeine Probleme mehr... (außer der kommt mal unter "kritische" Drehzahl was bei solch großen Lüftern mal vorkommen kann)


----------



## T1mae (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hat sich erledigt Batterie saß nicht richtig im halter -_-

ist extrem locker als knopfzellenhalter im gegensatz zu dem was ich sonst gewohnt bin...


----------



## larsr78 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen,
muss erstmal sagen das ich mit der Steuerung sehr zufrieden bin. 

Das einzigste was mich stört das die Temperaturen nicht genau sind. Weiss jemand wie ich sie kalibrieren kann?


----------



## dragonlort (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo,
Habe da auch mal eine frage würde mir die auch kaufen, nur wird es probleme geben wen ich 2 Lüfter an eine steuerung anschließe wegen mein H100?    hatte vorher eine andere steuerung und da ist leider die steuerung 1 wo halt die beiden Lüfter dran waren kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Addi (16. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Wenn du sagst was für eine Leistungsaufnahme die oben genannten Lüfter besitzen können wir dir das ganze auch beantworten


----------



## McClaine (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

alos ich hab auf dme Volltouch Sentry gleich 3x140 auf einer Leitung


----------



## dragonlort (17. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

oh stimmt also die habe ich drauf. Also laut datenblat Leistungsaufnahme: 0,45A


----------



## Addi (18. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*



dragonlort schrieb:


> oh stimmt also die habe ich drauf. Also laut datenblat Leistungsaufnahme: 0,45A


 
Die NZXT Sentry LX kommt leider nur mit schlappen 6 Watt pro Kanal zu recht. Bei einer maximalen Leistungsaufname von 0.45 Ampere pro Lüfter (bei 12 V) wären das alleine schon etwa 5,5 Watt.
Also würde das schonmal nicht klappen.Du müsstest also eine Lüftersteuerung mit mehr Leistung kaufen.
Ich hab zum Beispiel eine mit 6 Kanälen mit je 15 Watt Ausgangsleistung.

Hier kannst du dir Ampere in Watt umrechnen lassen  http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Rechner-ohm.htm

mfg


----------



## Tobilishou5 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] NZXT Sentry LX Multipanel-Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo, sehr schönes Review.
Ich hab mir überlegt meinen PC auf eine WaKü zu trimmen, und habe mir um die lüfter zu steuern das Teil bestellt. 
Hab nun nur ein Problem... die mitgelieferten Sensoren finde ich etwas für den.......
Also habe ich mir einfach neue bestellt 
Und Zwar
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4
(http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...emperatursensor-Innen--Au-engewinde-G1-4.html)

nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob die Sensoren auf die Lüftersteurung passen.
Bin seit knappen 3h am Googeln aber nicht brauchbares zu dem Thema...

>< bin mir auch nicht so ganz sicher ob das hier hingehört aber hoffe trozdem auf hilfe :/


----------

